# Do you really think....



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

They love their job, reading to cigar workers in Cuba


Every morning Odalys de la Caridad Lara Reyes gets to work, takes her seat and starts to read out loud, as workers roll out some of the world's best known cigars, a practice since 1865.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

NBC makes it sound so idyllic...just like Pravda did when writing about the Gulags...


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Compared to the American media, Pravda is Walter Cronkite


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Compared to the American media, Pravda is Walter Cronkite
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You got that right!


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

NBC is right: people hate having their own thoughts, conversing with friends or listening to music.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

The readers the article is about probably do love their jobs, considering the alternatives. The cigar rollers they're reading to? Meh, it's a job... but still probably not the worst a Cuban might have. I'm just happy they continue to do it. I'd hate it if our only option was chopped, processed, and reconstituted machine-made Swishers and White Owls.


----------

